# LG LRFC22750ST beeps 3 times every 30 seconds



## summerguy (May 4, 2009)

I have an LG 3 door bottom mount freezer fridge. It beeps 3 times every 30 seconds. Doors are closed and lights are out. Top door switches are good. Not sure how to get the freezer switch out without damaging it, but it seems fine. (light goes out when depressed) What could it be, wiring, control board ?


----------



## kok328 (May 5, 2009)

Do you have a model # for the unit?

What does the owner's manual say about 3 beeps?


----------



## summerguy (May 5, 2009)

Model LRFC22750ST. Manual doesn't say anything about beeping.


----------



## Kerrylib (Aug 6, 2009)

Take a look here for your model #

I just found this looking for info about my dryer that is not able to start tumbling.  Not just owners manuals, but they also have service manuals to download as well.

Good luck


----------

